# GTO World?



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

I guys, I'm looking to get out of the 4x4 world and into something a little more sporty. I've checked out Mustang GT's, Charger RT's, G8's and an O4 GTO. The GTO has been my favorite so far; my question is, is it worth the extra couple of grand for the different hood, sweet looking dual exhaust and 35 extra ponies for an 05 or 06? Thanks for your input. I'm located in Northwest Indiana, anyone else from around here? Here is a picture of my jeep that I will be selling once I find the right car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO_Z71 said:


> 35 extra ponies for an 05 or 06


Actually, it's 50hp. The difference between the LS1's & LS2's depends on your taste and goals. In reality, it's worth the couple extra thousand for low miles if you're going to get one.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought an 04 with 25k miles on her. 350 hp is plenty of power for my use, and I prefer the clean look of the smooth hood. I do like how the exhaust looks on the 05/06 a little better however. But in the end it's up to what looks good to you. I promise you'll be happy with any of them.


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

i got a 2006 and i love it if u like the hood just get a 05 or 06 and ull get more hp and ls2 engine and i like tha ass end on the 05 06 better. i was gonna get a 04 2 but i just ended up get an 06 and i dont regret it . just test drive both of them and pick i guess.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Ive got an 04 and i would have gotten an 06 if i would have stopped and looked at them. but im an impulse buyer and jumped into it. i love my car and im trying to get an 06 right now but im waiting to move back to Pa first. The G8's are also nice. depends on your family situation. if uve got kids or are planning on them, id suggest a G8. 4 door family car with the motor of a Goat. 

06 GTO
or
G8
Good luck to you tho


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would only spend the extra $$ for the LS2 if I was gonna stay stock. The amount of money you spend can be much better spend on mods for the LS1 and the for the same money, you have more power.

Charger R/t isn't that nice. SRT verision is much different but still just don't like the interior very much.

G8 is a complely different type of car the the GTO. Same company yes, similiar motor yes, but different driving feel and 2 vs 4 door.

New Mustang GT isn't to bad, but again, the interior is very not fuctional and small, plus the exhaust is so quite it even sounds like a v6.


If I could do it all over again, I would do a G8 because it is the bes tbang for the buck and has 4 doors.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've owned four Mustang GT(s) and enjoyed them all. But the GTO is a completely different animal. And you don't see yourself coming and going. As long as it's in good condition, you won't go wrong with any of the last three models of the GTO.


----------



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

Im' thinking its a couple of years before the wife and I have kids, so I think I'll go with a GTO for now, then a G8. Plus used G8's are still up there in price.
I drove a yellow 04 on sunday, it had an after market hood. The hood and front bumper and even the quarters had a noticable difference in color, the guy tried telling me that the paint on the yellow GTO's fades from darker to lighter...but to me it almost looked like it may have been replaced from an accident. Is that color fade true??? It also had black stripes with "GTO" in them down the bottom which were shrinking and shrivlling up, were those decals stock? the car only had 25k on it. he was asking 15k, average price? oh yeah and it was going to need tires. Speaking of tires, with some good all seasons can this car handle some snow?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO_Z71 said:


> Im' thinking its a couple of years before the wife and I have kids, so I think I'll go with a GTO for now, then a G8. Plus used G8's are still up there in price.
> I drove a yellow 04 on sunday, it had an after market hood. The hood and front bumper and even the quarters had a noticable difference in color, the guy tried telling me that the paint on the yellow *GTO's fades from darker to lighter...*but to me it almost looked like it may have been replaced from an accident. Is that color fade true??? It also had black stripes with "GTO" in them down the bottom which were shrinking and shrivlling up, were those decals stock? the car only had 25k on it. he was asking 15k, average price? oh yeah and it was going to need tires. Speaking of tires, with some good all seasons can this car handle some snow?


 

That's a line of B.S. The yellow however is from what I was told hard to match from one car to another. I have seen YJ's with shade variations. This doesn't indicate sun fade it indicates parts put on the car from other YJ's such as the hood spoiler etc have a shade difference. The car's paint isn't fading. If you are seeing shade variations chances are THOSE parts came off of another YJ.


Those decals are not stock. A big mistake many make with aftermarket decaling is they wax over them. In time the wax breaks down the vinyl. I have read disclaimers stating DO NOT wax over the stripes. Shriveling up? Poor quality or improper care. Take a hairdryer place it on warm gently warm them and and pull them off.

15k? Not too bad 13 or so would be more in line. Don't let the seller try and tell you well, those aftermarket add ons drive the price up. 

Tires? Ask 100 people you're liable to get 100 different preferences. Go to Discount Tire Direct and search for what you are looking for. Their link is in our sponsor's area. Read the feedback as well. There are many decent tires out there. One guys recommendations will not necessarily yield you the same opinion.


----------



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info Judge. I just sold my Wrangler today, it was for less than I wanted but, I'm kinda implusive and I figured some cash in my hand was better than none. So the hunt is on for real. If anyone knows of some good deals...shoot them my way!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO_Z71 said:


> Thanks for the info Judge. I just sold my Wrangler today, it was for less than I wanted but, I'm kinda implusive and I figured some cash in my hand was better than none. So the hunt is on for real. If anyone knows of some good deals...shoot them my way!


Good Luck in your search. Don't rely on a just CarFax. Once you find a GTO you are serious about take the VIN to a Pontiac service dept and ask them to perform GMVIS for you. Any kind of warranty work will show up. If it were me, I would have the car gone over by a Pontiac dealer for known TSB's. The money you spend doing that may save you even more $$ in unexpected repairs. 
Maybe you could work a deal out with the seller... ask them to help shoulder the cost of the inspection, or you'll foot the cost if the report comes back clean, and if it doesn't then the seller foots the bill.
If the dealer offers to have an independent service shop inspect it, insist to have Pontiac do so most places won't be privy to the TSBs on this car. Codes to detect if the car has been tuned and locked, etc.....Do yourself a favor and thoroughly research the car you intend on purchasing before you pull the trigger.


----------



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well after driving a few GTO's, I think I found the one tonight. 05' Midnight Blue, 46K, new BF Goodrich rubbers, new rotors and pads, exterior excellent shape, on the interior the button is missing from the parking brake and will not stay up other than that excellent. They were asking 18k and I had them down to 16,500 tonight. Carfax shows this is the second owner and that they have had it for just over two years and thats exactly what the guy told me. Seems like a pretty fair deal? Any ideas on how much to replace the parking brake button? Thanks


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i have a blk on blk 04 A4 for sale. 19K mile's totally unmolested. bone stock. oil changes with synthetic Mobile one oil only. has panther chrome rims with Yokohama tires. clean clean clean. it was the wife's car and she prefers to drive the grand am.(figures). id like to get $18K for it. my GTO is souped up as you can see in my pic this is the car i drive(impulse blue 06m6) . that's more my style, her's is to slow and she would not let me mod it. i was lucky to just get rims on it. want pic's i have to get some day shot's and I'll post them if any one is interested... FYI Wells Fargo still has the note.so some paper work is involved. that I'll deal with.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i have one day shot . i slipped out and took these tonight...


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

this is the blue GTO if any one care's carboyz - Photo Gallery


----------



## deezler05 (Oct 9, 2009)

*stock tire option*

i have an 04 gto with the factory 18's and was on the tire rack website and it shows a optional 265/35-18 for the rear. Just wondering if anyone ran these and if there is any changes you need to make for the speedo.. thanks


----------



## yrrej (Aug 31, 2009)

i like my '06 GTo 6-speed, but it wouldn't be a first choice given only 1 family car. my wife's parents could never get in and out of the back, sits only 4, and the trunk is tiny. my son has an '08 Dodge Charger SRT8, and this is a consummate family car with lots of power/potential and all the little amentities, like 4 doors, DVD player in the back, you name it. it has a very refined feeling, and isn't jumpy like the American kangaroo. i like my little car and he likes his big car.


----------



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

dont really need that family car yet, but when I do it'll be a G8, Charger R/T or I saw the new 10 Taurus SHO's....now that'll be a sweet family car. But I'm picking up my 05' GTO within the next week, should be fun for the next few years


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO_Z71 said:


> 10 Taurus SHO's


You do know those things are like 4400 pounds, right?


----------



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

4400lbs? So? It still has a 3.5-liter twin-turbocharged V6 engine, 365hp/350tq, AWD, rated at 17/25mpg. It'll probably run with a GTO 0-60, and with all wheel drive will probably handle fairly well too. Not saying I dont love the GTO's but the SHO will probably be a pretty nice car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

For that kind of weight, it should have a Power Stroke, a 5th wheel, and a badge that says "F-350" on the side.

I wouldn't doubt that its a fun car though.


----------

